# 92 TBI hard starting when its cold



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 92 350 TBI she is hard starting when its cold. I have to turn it over several times in order to get it to start than I have to feather the gas alot in order to keep it running after a few minutes it idles on its own really low idle. Than it smooths out as truck warms up and runs like a champ and when its warm truck starts right up.

Things that have less than a 4000 miles on the truck. I did a tune up,new fuel tank and sending unit and pump assembly new EGR but I by passed it as it kept clogging up and getting stuck POS. Oh and the fuel filter is also new. Any ideas would be great thanks


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fuel pressure regulator. Mine had the same symptoms as yours.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

where is that on the truck? Hope fully its not in the tank cause I replaced everything in the tank all ready a 4000 miles ago. The tank was rusted out so I just replaced everything since the tank was down straps and all.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The fuel pressure regulator is housed in the tbi unit itself with small torx screws. Ive had idle air controls and coolant temp sensors cause these problems also


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i believe the fuel preshure regulator is right at the back of the t body between both fuel lines. just have to take the top of the throttle boddy off. also when its running check the throttle body base gasket it might be sucking air, just spray some carb and choke cleaner around the edge of it. also with it running unplug the temp sensor on the front of the intake and see if that changes anything with the idle as it should go up when unplugged. one last thing check to make sure the ground wires on the themistat neck are nice and clean and are tight!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Kwing1120;1502917 said:


> Fuel pressure regulator. Mine had the same symptoms as yours.


Are you talking about the truck in your sig? Not the same setup as his truck.

To the op- Do you have a check engine light on? Can you get a scanner and see what the coolant temp is doing?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My vote is for the temp sensor on the front top of the motor. My 95 1ton dump with a 350 did a similar thing same with a 90 3/4ton with 350.


----------

